# Sailfish T&R,Slammer dolphins,nice BFT's



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The weather man again was right with the forecast. The crew met at the house around 5:30 and after some good biscuits and gravy. It was off to continue our quest to catch some type of billfish. We departed Pensacola pass and was met with some nice rollers, left over from the last few days of windy conditions. We were able to run a comfortable 28 knots in the sea conditions. Our first stop was just short of the edge to try and catch some black fins. The only thing we could catch there were barracudas, kings and bonita's. Our plans changed to continue on south in hopes of catching a white or blue. We had enter 500 feet and our course now was straight to the 131 hole. The crew had a good looking spread of plastic's out and all was running straight and true. About 10 minutes into the troll the center rigger goes off with a sky rocket wahoo and then the right rigger goes off with a hot sail on. The wahoo was short lived cutting the leader and stealing a good wide range moldcraft. The sail put on a great show which we have onvideo and will post later. Cliff did an outstanding job in playing the sail just right. Tim leadered and billed the fish with Rob doing the honors in sticking a tag in it. The sailfish weigh about 70 #s.The fish made our day and you would think it was our first one in awhile.We stayed in the area without any other knock downs. So we again changed plans to run until we found something holding fish.Ours eyes popped when we seen the rip with about 200 or more 4X4's floating in the push. We trolled the line to the SSE and in just a short time we were into barracuda, barracuda and more barracuda. I think we caught them all because after awhile there were no more. The dolphin had about four schools on the line and again if you wanted to fill a boat with chicken you would have no problem doingso. With a 32# and two 25# dolphin, and just a few others it was off to try and find some BFT. We ran to the West and anchored up in two hundred feet and started a live chum line. First the kings showed up and after 12 of them the bonita's came . While this was going on with Brad ,Cliff, Tim and Rob Iwas down catching a few scamp. When the black finsshowed up [because of the size of them] it was hard to fight more then one at a time. The black fins weigh 24# and 25# two of each. One lone almaco. and that makes a box of fish. Cliff and Rob will post pictures of the sail Sunday.Cliff did take aswim at Sherman's Cove As always it was good to be offshore with freinds. Gene


----------



## Howie1eod (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

As always congrats!!! That looks like a very fun day of fishing right there!!!!

I have got to get in touch with your weatherman because mine said it was going to be 2 to 3 today!!! :banghead :reallycrying

Congrats Cliff!!!!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

That looks like a good day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

pretty tired after this one, but what a trip. Congrats to Cliff on his first billfish. We had the sail beside the boat by 9:30 AM. We were able to get somecamcordercoverage, but unfortunately, we didn't get the camera out until the fish was done jumping. It was a nice size sail for sure. Cliff will post the footage.

Wow...after releasing the sail, we encountered probably the most impressive rip we've seen all year. There really were over a hundred large pieces of lumber floating in this rip. in addition to that, I saw two commercial sized trash cans, and a large propane tank. One would have thought that this was going to be the holy grail. However, there wasn't as much life on it as we would have thought. We did end up boating three nice slammer dolphin though, andI believe we were able to get some cam corderfootage of the dophins jumping. 

Phase 3 of the trip started off fairly slowly. We anchored up on a decent scamp hole and put a few of them in the boat. While were were doing this, we chummed the water with some pilchards that Tim netted earlier this week. For the first 30 minutes or so, only kings and bobos were showing us love....but finally, the blackfins showed up, and they were very nice sized BFT. We put four 25 pounders in the boat and called it a day.

As always, it was a blast guys. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice Haul!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the Sail and a great GOM catch!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome job guys as always.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome report Gene!!! Congrat's to Cliff on the sailfish!!!:clap

and Thanks again for last weeks fishing...:bowdown


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THIS WAS THE BEST FISHING TRIP I'VE THAT I HAVE EVER HAD(SO FAR).WHEN THAT RIGHT RIGGER POPPED OUT ITHOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE A HOO, SO SET THE HOOK AND FISH ON. TIM, ROB AND B-RAD WERE CLEARING LINES WHEN, WHAM SHE'S AIRBORN, WE THOUGHT IT WAS A WHITE AT FIRST BECAUSE THE SAIL WASN'T UP EVEN AFTER ABOUT 10 JUMPS AND DUMPING SOME LINE OFF THE 30W. MAN, MY HEART WAS BEATING FASTER THAN THEM FOUR STROKES BY NOW AND I'M THINKING, KEEP IT TIGHT AND I HEAR GENE BEHIND ME COACHING ME ALONG. IT WASN'T A LONG FIGHT BEFORE TIM HAD THE LEADER AND I HEARD, CAUGHT FISH. THAT WAS AN AWSOME EXPERIANCE,AND IT IS MOST DEFFINITLY A TEAM SPORT. THANKS GENE,TIM,ROB AND B-RAD. WHAT AN AWSOME DAY INDEED. HERE ARE SOME STILL SHOTS THAT I TOOK OFF THE VIDEO(CAUSE I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO VIDEO YET)



















GENE DOING THE HONORS OF SENDING ME IN THE DRINK



















AND A NICE SHOT OF TIM'S BULL PHIN










ROB HAS SOME MOR SHOTS OF THE SAIL AND I'LL GET THE VIDEO WHERE I CAN POST MONDAY. THANKS AGAIN GUYS.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

well alright cliff!!!!!!

congats on your 1st sailfish!!!

atleast the bay water is still warm, for your swim!

an other fine trip recess way to go. 

scot


----------



## shimano (May 10, 2009)

Recess, congrats on the fish. I saw you guys get a few nice mahi. We were the boat at the log jam with you.We managed a few hoo's and a box of dolphin ourselves. *It was a very nice rip*.

The highlight for me was an x-large blue showing up.(on our first pass) We were trolling the trash and heapproached from the opposite side of the line towards our starboard side. He was slashing at bait under the lumber and debris. He rounded the transom, chasing bait, nearly hitting the corner. He went between the short corner lure and the transom. He was hot after the bait probably looking for refuge under the boat. He weaved his way through our spread and kept on going. Now I wish, I had bridled one of those smaller dolphin. Talk about exciting. He was lit up. That in itself is a beautiful site.

What was hanging from your outrigger, a daisy chain ofsquids or cedar plugs?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

HEY SHIMANO,THAT WAS ONE HECK-OF-A LOG JAM. I SAW THAT BLUE UNDER THE MAHI AS TIM WAS HOOKED UP TO THE BULL. HE WAS DEEP AND BIG.I WASN'T SURE WHAT IT WAS AT THE TIME BUT I KNOW IT WAS BIG. GLAD YOU GOT SOME FISH AND I BET THOSE YOUNG ONES ON THERE HAD A GREAT TIMETHEM MAHI WERE FIRED UP.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

.

What was hanging from your outrigger, a daisy chain ofsquids or cedar plugs?[/quote]



That was a copper colored squid chain with a meduim polu kai black and purple slant head lure that is what we caught the sail on.that good you got some action to , i have one question though did you get your wahoo on the line?

TIM


----------



## shimano (May 10, 2009)

We were just setting the baits out when we doubled on hoo. They baits were only 30 ft behind the boatwhen they were picked up. The boat wasonly going about 2 knots.

I tried dropping down w/ a livey, weight and wire, no luck and tried jigging, no luck

The kids had a great time.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Team Recess, As always fantastic results and post.


----------



## shimano (May 10, 2009)

Cobe

That fish looked as long as our transom. When he came in, his tail was almost sticking out of the water. I wish we had focused on the big fish. We first saw the fish about hour before you guys hooked up on the mahi. That means he was hanging around. We should have been slow trolling the schoolies. It might have been tough with the 50's. We left the 80's dockside.

When I first saw that blue boat, "recess" popped in my head . When you got a little closer I saw the name. I like reading the Recess's posts. There informative. I like that you guys run out deep to fish (trolling and grouper). 

What were you pitching to the mahi? We were using small circles and live cigars.I really wanted to pitch a topwater but didn't have a free rod.

It sure was, one heck of a log jam


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *shimano (10/11/2009)*Cobe
> 
> That fish looked as long as our transom. When he came in, his tail was almost sticking out of the water. I wish we had focused on the big fish. We first saw the fish about hour before you guys hooked up on the mahi. That means he was hanging around. We should have been slow trolling the schoolies. It might have been tough with the 50's. We left the 80's dockside.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel we left all the big stuff at home too . we were pulling plastics then we found that coragated black pipe and when we went by there were dolphin all over it but we were in front of yall so we dident want to stop right in the middle of the line and stop chumming so we kept on and seen that yall had turned back around so we wanted a shot at some of the dolphin cause we found the other two at the start of the line and new there should be a big boy there. got right back to where the chickens were and start live chumming with 3-4 inch pilchards it took maybe 5 minutes of weeding though the small ones till the 32# came up and took a pilchard away from the small ones we had ready a pitch bait with a big pinfish tossed it out and the bulll lite, up ate it, and the fight was on 20# spinning tackle .But we noticed a big shadow down real deep , we got back to the line got eveything chummed back up and rob drifted back a large pinfish again this time almost an instant hook up but never seen the fish, Rob faught it for about 15 minutes then popped up a shark, we broke him off once we seen what it was. moved back to the line and never found the dolphin so we trolled in to the edge chummed till we got our blackfin up caught 4 nice ones and took it to the house cause it was getting late.

TIM


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job cliff :clap


----------



## shimano (May 10, 2009)

I wondered what you guys hooked. I knew he was deep, the line was straight down. I could see that rod bent double. Too bad it was just a shark. 

We also caught a nice triple tale of the corrugated pipe.

Good luck to you all and be safe.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Always love the reports! You guys are absolutely killing it. Thanks for the reports. :bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Let me just say that I've been on alot of trips with Recess and this had to be one of the best. Theweather was great, the fish were cooperating,and the company is always a joy to be around.Congratulations to Cliff on his first bill fish, he did an oustanding job on the rod.Ionly got one descent picture of Cliff with the Sail on my cell phone.

B-radand Timgilled the Tuna as soon as they were caught and man did it ever make a difference in the taste today.Fresh seared tuna, enough said right there.










Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

...didn't take any pictures of dinner this time, but we had a sushi night, and it was excellent. After cutting away all the outside darker meat, the cores of the tuna were light pink andin really good shape. We had some sashimi, some tuna tataki, and I rolled a tempura mahi roll....Mahi coated in a tempura batter and then fried and placed into a sushi roll with green onion and spicy mayo....good stuff.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow!! :clap Way to crush em. Congrats on that BIG sailfish. Sounds like you guys had a great time.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

thank youteam recess for donating all that mahi mahi for the fish fry this weekend at the oval office! you guys are awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if you are not to tired next week after fishing stop by we will be there all night!

all kinds of things will be going on!

thanks again guy guys rock!!!!!!!!!!!!

fish on!

scot


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Scot we are glad to be able to donate for a good cause. But I want to Thank You and others for the time spent donating their personnel time. Pensacola is fortunate to have people step in and follow thru with events like this and others. Gene


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great job guys... That sounds like it was an amazing day out there. I am glad to see some blackfin really starting to show in the bonita schools. It seems like you always get your target. That is an amazing feat. :bowdown

Chris


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

way to go Cliff!!! sounds like a awesome day. dont get much better than that. gene give me a call when you need a grouper puller :toast


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bruce Will for sure keep you in mind for the winter grouper bite. I think you said some thing about taking the grouper hat from Tim and Rob:dohoke? Be care full for what you wish for:nonono. B-rad,Cliff and I will watch. Gene


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I did an inspection for one of your neighbors and thought about parking the truck and hiding out in the boat. You guys kill the fish but my wife would have called the police looking for me. At least I hope so.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Another great tripfor Recess! Congrats to all and especially to Cliff for the sail. The dunking was appropriate. Thanks for the donation for fish for Thursday night. Hope to see you there.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *The Duke (10/13/2009)*Another great tripfor Recess! Congrats to all and especially to Cliff for the sail. The dunking was appropriate. Thanks for the donation for fish for Thursday night. Hope to see you there.


Earle It was MY pleasure to throw Cliff in. See you SATURDAY at the Oval Office.


----------

